# Ταξινομικές βαθμίδες: από το βασίλειο στο είδος



## nickel (Jun 29, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με την ταξινομία του Λινναίου και τη Wikipedia:



Domain / Superkingdom |Επικράτεια / Υπερβασίλειο
*Kingdom *
|
*Βασίλειο*

Subkingdom |Υποβασίλειο 
Infrakingdom/Branch |Ανθυποβασίλειο 
|
Superphylum/Superdivision
 ...
|Υπερσυνομοταξία 
*Phylum/Division *
|
*Συνομοταξία*

Subphylum |Υποσυνομοταξία 
Infraphylum |Ανθυποσυνομοταξία 
Microphylum |Μικροσυνομοταξία 
|
Superclass |Υπερομοταξία 
*Class *
|
*Ομοταξία*

Subclass |Υφομοταξία 
Infraclass |Ανθυφομοταξία 
Parvclass |Μικρομοταξία 
|
Legion |Λεγεώνα 
Cohort |Κοόρτη / Κοόρτις 
|
Magnorder|Μεγατάξη 
Superorder |Υπερτάξη 
*Order *
|
*Τάξη*

Suborder |Υποτάξη 
Infraorder |Ανθυποτάξη 
Parvorder|Μικροτάξη
|
Superfamily |Υπεροικογένεια 
*Family *
|
*Οικογένεια*

Subfamily |Υποοικογένεια 
|
Tribe |Φύλο 
Subtribe |Υποφύλο 
Alliance |Συμμαχία 
|
*Genus *
|
*Γένος*

Subgenus |Υπογένος 
Section |Τομέας
|
Superspecies|Υπερείδος
*Species*
|
*Είδος*

Subspecies|Υποείδος
Infraspecies|Ανθυποείδος






Σαν παράδειγμα μπορούμε να δούμε την ταξινόμηση του σύγχρονου ανθρώπου με βάση την ταξινομία του Λινναίου:

*Βασίλειο:* Ζώα (όλα τα ζώα που είναι ετερότροφα)
*Συνομοταξία:* Χορδωτά (όλα τα ζώα με νωτιαία χορδή)
*Υποσυνομοταξία:* Σπονδυλωτά (όλα τα ζώα με σπονδυλική στήλη)
*Ομοταξία:* Θηλαστικά (όλα τα σπονδυλωτά, τα θηλυκά των οποίων θηλάζουν τα νεογνά τους)
*Υφομοταξία:* Θηρία (τα θηλαστικά που τρέφουν τα μικρά τους δια μέσου του πλακούντα)
*Τάξη:* Πρωτεύοντα (θηλαστικά με πέντε δάχτυλα, τρισδιάστατη όραση και μεγάλο εγκέφαλο)
*Οικογένεια:* Ανθρωποειδή (όλα τα ανθρωποειδή του παρόντος και του παρελθόντος)
*Γένος:* _Homo_ (δίποδα πρωτεύοντα - «άνθρωπος»)
*Είδος:* _Homo sapiens_ (ανθρώπινο γένος – «άνθρωπος ο σοφός»)
*Υποείδος:* _Homo sapiens sapiens_


Πηγές:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_(biology)
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Συστηματική_ταξινόμηση
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ταξινομία_του_Λινναίου


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4424


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2012)

Στη βιολογική ταξινόμηση χρησιμοποιούνται βαθμίδες [...] [και] γενικά είναι αποδεκτές 16 κατηγορίες (κατά σειρά ταξινόμησης από τη μεγαλύτερη προς τη μικρότερη):
Βασίλειο, Φύλο, Υποφύλο, Υπερκλάση, Κλάση, Υποκλάση, Υπερτάξη, Τάξη, Υποτάξη, Υπεροικογένεια (*-oidea*), Οικογένεια (*-idae*), Υποοικογένεια (*-inae*), Γένος, Υπογένος, Είδος, Υποείδος.
Σε ορισμένες από αυτές, οι καταλήξεις των ονομάτων είναι προκαθορισμένες και δίνονται μέσα σε παρένθεση.

πηγή: Βουλτσιάδου Ελένη, _Γενικές αρχές της Συστηματικής Ζωολογίας_, ΑΠΘ 1998.


Βλ. επίσης:

taxonomy = ταξινομία (ΟΧΙ ταξονομία)
Πώς γράφονται σωστά οι οικογένειες στη συστηματική ταξινόμηση;
Hominina & Hominini


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2013)

Μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα (και κατατοπιστική) παρουσίαση σχετικά με την Ταξινομία και τη Συστηματική: View attachment 03%20Lecture.pdf.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 24, 2013)

Δεν το είχα δει αυτό το νήμα. Απ' όσο θυμάμαι, το Phylum συνηθίζεται να το αποδίδουμε ως Συνομοταξία στα φυτά και ως Φύλο στα ζώα και το Class ως Ομοταξία στα φυτά και ως Κλάση στα ζώα. Δεν είναι κάτι απόλυτο ούτε κάποιος κανόνας, απλά μια συνήθεια, οι όροι είναι εξίσου δόκιμοι, απ' όσο ξέρω πάντα.

Τα Tribe και Alliance δεν τα έχω συναντήσει (δεν ασχολήθηκα ποτέ τόσο συστηματικά με την συστηματική :) ), αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται διόλου εύστοχο να αποδοθεί ως Φύλο το Tribe, δημιουργεί σύγχυση με το Phylum που λέγεται ήδη Φύλο σε πολλά συγγράμματα. Το Φυλή θα μου φαινόταν πολύ πιο λογικό, αλλά επιφυλάσσομαι να το ψάξω λιγάκι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2013)

Ωραίες οι παρατηρήσεις σου. Θα πρέπει ωστόσο να δούμε και την πηγή μου (δίπλα στην οποία έχω να παραθέσω μόνο την άγνοιά μου για αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες). Άμα θα περάσουμε και στο race = φυλή, ράτσα, τότε να δεις μπέρδεμα!


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2013)

Νίκελ, η Βίκι δεν είναι σε όλα η πιο αξιόπιστη πηγή. Η παρουσίαση που ανάρτησα στο #4 (και την οποία μάλλον κανείς δεν κοίταξε) δίνει *tribe = ομοιογένεια*.

Αόρατη, οι αντιστοιχίσεις που έδωσα στο #3 είναι από πανεπιστημιακό βιβλίο Ζωολογίας, οπότε τώρα θα ψάξω να βρω και τι ελληνικούς όρους δίνουν τα βιβλία Φυτολογίας.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Νίκελ, η Βίκι δεν είναι σε όλα η πιο αξιόπιστη πηγή. Η παρουσίαση που ανάρτησα στο #4 (και την οποία μάλλον κανείς δεν κοίταξε) δίνει *tribe = ομοιογένεια*.


Λάθος υποθέτεις. Την κοίταξα την πηγή, έλεγξα επίσης ότι το εικαστικό του είχε το ίδιο περιεχόμενο με το δικό μου στο #1, αλλά δεν έψαχνα για _tribe_ τότε. Η αναφορά μου στην Wikipedia δεν επικαλείται το κύρος της, αλλά την ανάγκη να γίνει και εκεί η όποια διόρθωση προκύψει για το tribe.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Λάθος υποθέτεις.


Δεν υπέθεσα, πιθανολόγησα (=μάλλον).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 24, 2013)

Στη συστηματική βοτανική του Λαυρεντιάδη χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο Άθροισμα για τη Συνομοταξία / Φύλο.
Βέβαια το βιβλίο είναι του 1821 1983, δεν ξέρω αν ο όρος είναι ακόμη σε χρήση.
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω πρόχειρο κανένα καλό σύγχρονο βιβλίο. 
Μεταφέρω όμως αυτά που μου είπε φίλος και συνάδελφος (αφού έκανα κάτι μικροαλλαγές για λόγους ευπρεπείας):


> Αυτά που παραθέτει ο Νίκελ, είναι (προφανώς) (; ) από την Βοτανική ή σωστότερα από αυτούς που ασχολούνται με το βασίλειο το φυτών. Όπως το λες και εσύ πιο κάτω. Στο βασίλειο των ζώων το Phylum (λίγο πιο κάτω από το βασίλειο) λέγεται Φύλο.
> 
> Βιβλίο ελληνικής "παγκόσμιας συστηματικής" δεν έχω - αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει. Οι φυτολόγοι και οι ζωολόγοι βγάζουν τις δικές τους συστηματικές. Και προφανώς υπάρχουν και μεταξύ τους διαφωνίες στη μετάφραση / απόδοση των όρων.
> 
> ...


----------



## Idom (Feb 25, 2013)

Καλημέρα!

Να βάλω και εγώ το αγκωναράκι μου; Όχι στην ουσία, αλλά στη συζήτηση. 
Λοιπόοον:

Κάθε μεγάλος κλάδος των βιολόγων (ζωολόγοι, φυτολόγοι, μυκητολόγοι, πρωτιστολόγοι κ.λπ.) έχει υιοθετήσει ελαφρά διαφορετική ονοματολογία για τα επίπεδα τής ταξινόμησης.
Επιπλέον "διακρίνει" (χρησιμοποιεί) κάποια επίπεδα ταξινόμησης που στους άλλους κλάδους δεν τα διακρίνουν.
Αυτό που φέρνει τη μεγάλη σύγχυση, είναι ότι κατά καιρούς προτείνονται νέα επίπεδα, για τα οποία φυσικά προτείνονται αυθαίρετα ονόματα. Φερ' ειπείν το tribe και το alliance.
Αυτό, οι ταξινομικοί, δεν το κάνουν από καθαρό σαδισμό, αλλά επειδή πράγματι ανακαλύπτουν ότι μπορούν να κάνουν πιο λεπτοφυείς ομαδοποιήσεις και διαχωρισμούς στα όντα που μελετάνε. Όσο πιο εκτενές (από πάνω προς τα κάτω) είναι το σύστημα ιεραρχίας, τόσο μπορούν να καταγράφονται με μεγαλύτερη λεπτομέρεια οι συγγένειες των ειδών.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι διάφορες προτάσεις πέφτουν στο τραπέζι παράλληλα και αρχίζουν να χρησιμοποιούνται από κάποιους ενώ άλλοι δεν τις δέχονται. Κατά καιρούς, γίνονται παγκόσμια συνέδρια των επιμέρους "Εταιριών Συστηματικής" όπου αποφασίζεται "επίσημα" τι θα κρατηθεί και τι όχι και τι θα αλλάξει. Ανά συνέδριο μπορεί να εξαφανιστούν κάποια επίπεδα και μετά να επανεμφανιστούν. 
Επίσης, περνάει καιρός, μέχρι όλοι οι επιστήμονες να ενημερωθούν και φυσικά κάποιοι μπορεί να μην συμφωνήσουν και να συνεχίσουν να αναφέρουν κάποια (επισήμως ανύπαρκτα) επίπεδα σε ... "πλάγιο" λόγο ("το είδος αυτό θα το κατατάσσαμε στην alliance "τάδε" που αναγνωριζόταν παλιά).

Σε ό,τι αφορά τα δικά μας, τα πράγματα είναι πιο δύσκολα, γιατί - από τότε που η αγγλική γλώσσα έχασε για μία ψήφο στο κοινοβούλιο την ευκαιρία να γίνει η επίσημη γλώσσα τής Ελλάδας* - οι όροι μάς έρχονται από το εξωτερικό με καθυστερήσεις και μεταφράζονται διαφορετικά από τους διάφορους συγγραφείς (καθηγητές, ερευνητές κ.λπούς) και μετά τρέχα γύρευε. Τα σχετικά βιβλία, επίσης, εκδίδονται με πιο βραδείς ρυθμούς απ΄ ό,τι όξω, οπότε οι μη καθηγητές, ερευνητές κ.λποί πάσχουμε από ενημέρωση. Από την άλλη βέβαια, αυτό λειτουργεί ως φίλτρο, για τους νεωτερισμούς (τής Εσπερίας) που εκπνέουν μετά από λίγα χρόνια.
Αραιά και πού γίνονται και στην Ελλάδα συμφωνίες (deals) και έτσι η ταξινόμηση των ειδών συνεχίζει το δρόμο της με σημαίες, ταμπούρλα, κουτσαίνοντας λίγο και χοροπηδώντας, σαν τον πειρατή Μακρύ Ιωάννη Ασήμη**, αλλά ΔΕΝ πειράζει, ΚΑΛΟ είναι αυτό, τα πράγματα πρέπει να εξελίσσονται. 

Ευχαριστώ! 

Idom

* Χι, χι!
** Το πιάσατε το υπονοούμενο, έτσι;

I.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2013)

Καλά έκανες και έβαλες το αγκωναράκι σου, αλλά έβαλες και άλλη μια λέξη στη συλλογή για τους _taxonomists_ που κατέθεσα εδώ, πάνω που φώναζα να τους λέμε *ταξινόμους*.


----------



## Idom (Feb 25, 2013)

Nickel, δίκιο έχεις!
Συγνώμη!

Έπρεπε λοιπόν, να γράψω
"Αυτό, οι ταξινόμοι, δεν το κάνουν από καθαρό σαδισμό, ..."

Χμμμ... Σαν τροχονόμοι μού ακούγεται ! 

Idom


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2013)

Idom said:


> "Αυτό, οι ταξινόμοι, δεν το κάνουν από καθαρό σαδισμό, ..."
> 
> Χμμμ... Σαν τροχονόμοι μού ακούγεται !


Και οι ταξινομικοί σαν νομικοί. Καλύτερο είναι; :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2013)

Βάλτε και τους TAXISνόμους, να συμπληρωθεί το τρίο του τρόμου. Εφιάλτης στο δρόμο με τους φόρους.


----------



## Idom (Feb 26, 2013)

@ nickel (#14)
Ε, πώς; Kοτζάμ νομομαθής ο ένας, ενώ μέσα στα καυσαέρια ο άλλος. Άλλη ποιότητα ζωής...

Πάντως, συχνά, στην πράξη, οι βιολόγοι διαφόρων ειδικοτήτων χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο "συστηματικός" για αυτόν που κάνει και νογά από κατάταξεις οργανισμών. Π.χ.:
"Εσείς, πού θα κατατάσσατε αυτήν την ακρίδα, αγαπητέ συνάδελφε;"
"Εγώ είμαι φυσιολόγος κύριε συνάδελφε. Για δοκιμάστε να ρωτήσετε τον συστηματικό στο τέλος τού διαδρόμου."

Idom


----------

